# RT2870/RT3070 monitor. error channel -1 [resuelto]

## Yczo

Pego este mensaje en la cabecera (que ya lo postee abajo) para aclarar mis intenciones. No quiero ofender a nadie y espero no hacerlo.

----------

## Arctic

¿ Seguridad o crackear claves de redes inalambricas ?

----------

## Yczo

Bueno, tengo jazztel 10 megas, soy ingeniero de telecomunicaciones (ojo, que no por esto me siento mas que nadie ni se mas que los que estan aqui) y me gusta aprender, por que en la carrera no enseñan muchas cosas que creo que uno deberia saber por su profesion. Si quisiera hackear me bajaria beini u otra distribucion dedicada.  Consideo muy interesante aprender a configurar un driver completo en el nivel mas bajo posible. Por otro lado ¿No estoy en mi derecho de ya que he comprado un hardware de configurarlo al completo o siempre debo de estar restringido por algo que he pagado? Reflexionando por otro lado, con actitudes de censura, limitamos el conocimiento de la comunidad. Asi no se quejaran si la tecnologia es insegura. Por favor lo digo de buen royo, que nadie se ofenda. 

Un saludo, que no todo esta podrido

nota aparate: Yo vivo en una casa de campo y apenas tengo vecinos, pero para los que vivan en un piso, supongamos que hay gente que considera peligroso recibir radiaciones electromagneticas y esta rodeado de vecinos con wifi (de hecho se ha comprobado que hay personas hipersensibles que perciben y les afecta fisicamente). ¿No estamos vulnerando sus derechos? ¿por que nadie se plantea eso? No se sabe si en un futuro va a tener un cancer a consecuencia de la tecnologia, por que no dejan de ser ondas de 2.4 Ghz  y estamos invadiendo su vivienda y penetrando su cuerpo.  Pensad un poco en ello y sobre todo en la libertad de configurar algo que has pagado para investigar.

Consejo, usad antenas directivas no omnidirecionales, de esta manera el impacto es menor. No deja de ser contaminacion electromagnetica. (Si bien como para demostrar un impacto significativo se usan metodos estadicos en el tiempo y hay muchos intereses creados estamos listos)

----------

## cohone

 *Yczo wrote:*   

> Bueno, tengo jazztel 10 megas, soy ingeniero de telecomunicaciones (ojo, que no por esto me siento mas que nadie ni se mas que los que estan aqui) y me gusta aprender, por que en la carrera no enseñan muchas cosas que creo que uno deberia saber por su profesion. Si quisiera hackear me bajaria beini u otra distribucion dedicada.  Consideo muy interesante aprender a configurar un driver completo en el nivel mas bajo posible. Por otro lado ¿No estoy en mi derecho de ya que he comprado un hardware de configurarlo al completo o siempre debo de estar restringido por algo que he pagado? Reflexionando por otro lado, con actitudes de censura, limitamos el conocimiento de la comunidad. Asi no se quejaran si la tecnologia es insegura. Por favor lo digo de buen royo, que nadie se ofenda. 
> 
> Un saludo, que no todo esta podrido
> 
> nota aparate: Yo vivo en una casa de campo y apenas tengo vecinos, pero para los que vivan en un piso, supongamos que hay gente que considera peligroso recibir radiaciones electromagneticas y esta rodeado de vecinos con wifi (de hecho se ha comprobado que hay personas hipersensibles que perciben y les afecta fisicamente). ¿No estamos vulnerando sus derechos? ¿por que nadie se plantea eso? No se sabe si en un futuro va a tener un cancer a consecuencia de la tecnologia, por que no dejan de ser ondas de 2.4 Ghz  y estamos invadiendo su vivienda y penetrando su cuerpo.  Pensad un poco en ello y sobre todo en la libertad de configurar algo que has pagado para investigar.
> ...

 

Iba a responder una burrada, pero mejor me ciño a recomendarte foros de homepatía y esas cosas para difundir doctrina, que esto va de linux...

Saludos y cuidado con la contaminación electromagnética sol sol...

----------

## quilosaq

```
# iwconfig wlan1 mode monitor channel 6
```

 ¿Da algún error?

¿Cómo deja configurada la tarjeta? 

```
# iwconfig wlan1
```

¿Cómo tienes configurada wlan0, si existe?

----------

## Yczo

 *cohone wrote:*   

>  *Yczo wrote:*   Bueno, tengo jazztel 10 megas, soy ingeniero de telecomunicaciones (ojo, que no por esto me siento mas que nadie ni se mas que los que estan aqui) y me gusta aprender, por que en la carrera no enseñan muchas cosas que creo que uno deberia saber por su profesion. Si quisiera hackear me bajaria beini u otra distribucion dedicada.  Consideo muy interesante aprender a configurar un driver completo en el nivel mas bajo posible. Por otro lado ¿No estoy en mi derecho de ya que he comprado un hardware de configurarlo al completo o siempre debo de estar restringido por algo que he pagado? Reflexionando por otro lado, con actitudes de censura, limitamos el conocimiento de la comunidad. Asi no se quejaran si la tecnologia es insegura. Por favor lo digo de buen royo, que nadie se ofenda. 
> 
> Un saludo, que no todo esta podrido
> 
> nota aparate: Yo vivo en una casa de campo y apenas tengo vecinos, pero para los que vivan en un piso, supongamos que hay gente que considera peligroso recibir radiaciones electromagneticas y esta rodeado de 
> ...

 

Siento que no te guste el planteamiento y creas que todo sea supersticion, en cualquier caso antes de faltar al respeto, deberias mostrarte esceptico. nadie sabe todo en el mundo. Las ondas wifi atraviesan tu organismo por su frecuencia, las del sol no pasan de la piel. te recomiendo que veas este documental http://asanacem.blogspot.com.es/2010/03/documental-rodeados-de-ondas.html

Mandarias también a los foros de omeopatia a Richard Stallman por difundir doctrina o dar su opinion? xd

Es que creo que disparar a ofender sobraba, podias sar tu opinion de otra manera y sería respetada.

Ante cosas que puedan no gustarnos, creo que es mas prudente mantenerse exceptico antes que cargar contra alguien. Seinto no opinar igual que tu. Yo me mantendré exceptico. Cuando pasen ciertos años quiza te de la razon...   o no. Un saludo

Postdata: ¿Acaso hay que buscar a alguien que opine distinto en algo, para que sea blanco de nuestras iras y escape a nuestros problemas? Si es posible, si el escarmiento colectivo, mejor.

no quiero que este hilo sea para insultar y provocar discusiones, bizantinas. Si esto pasa lo mandare cerrar, previa denunciaLast edited by Yczo on Thu Jul 12, 2012 2:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Yczo

En primer lugar quilosaq:  Muchisimas gracias por contestar. un saludo

Parece ser que es un problema de desactualización de aircrack con los nuevos kernels.

Se solventa actualizar al nuevo conjunto de parametros los cuales incluyen el modificador --ignore-negative-one

que posibilita que airmon-ng deje de dar el error "mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel X" y permita asociarnos.

introduczco la secuencia de ordenes:

svn co http://trac.aircrack-ng.org/svn/trunk aircrack-ng

cd aircrack-ng

make

make install

Instalara las nuevas versiones de los programas en

/usr/local/sbin/

que podemos luego enlazarlos simbólicamente con ln  -s  en el directorio /usr/sbin/

Si alguien sabe como hacer para que se instalen directamente en el /usr/sbin, seria de agradecer que lo postee después.

vease como funciona

# aireplay-ng -1 0 -a xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx -c xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx --ignore-negative-one mon0

17:25:24  Waiting for beacon frame (BSSID: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx) on channel -1

17:25:26  Sending Authentication Request (Open System) [ACK]

17:25:26  Authentication successful

17:25:26  Sending Association Request [ACK]

17:25:26  Association successful  :Smile:  (AID: 1)

otra solución es parchear el kernel, pero de momento no se hacerlo. por otro lado.. ¿Tendrá algun efecto colateral?

Saludos

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si alguien sabe como hacer para que se instalen directamente en el /usr/sbin, seria de agradecer que lo postee después. 
> 
> 

 

Imagino que si usas alguno de los ebuilds del overlay de pentoo (http://gpo.zugaina.org/net-wireless/aircrack-ng) se instale de forma estandard. Si quieres la version en desarrollo, que descargue el codigo desde subversion, puedes utilizar el aircrack-ng-9999. Pero por lo que veo a partir de la version aircrack-ng-1.1-r4 se instalan un par de parches que por el nombre entiendo que son para evitar el problema que te daba.

```

...

src_prepare() {

   epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-respect_LDFLAGS.patch"

   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/diff-wpa-migration-mode-aircrack-ng.diff

   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/ignore-channel-1-error.patch

   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/airodump-ng.ignore-negative-one.v4.patch

   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/pic-fix.patch

}

...

```

Salu2.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Instalara las nuevas versiones de los programas en
> 
> /usr/local/sbin/
> 
> que podemos luego enlazarlos simbólicamente con ln -s en el directorio /usr/sbin/
> ...

 

O editar el archivo .bashrc de root y añadir al final:

export PATH=${PATH}:/usr/local/sbin

De todas formas con emerge es suficiente yo lo tengo instalado desde portage y no

lo he usado mucho pero con el portatil funciona bien.

----------

